# Need for Personal Carers - Paphos



## Kev&Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all,

We are new to this forum, hoping to move out to Cyprus within the next 8 weeks, any usefull tips or advice anybody has we would be greatful to hear from you ?we would like to build up contacts in Limassol and Paphos as that's areas we have a preference for,

Is there a demand for private Personal Carers for the elderly?
Is there plenty of work within the building trade i.e Painting and decorating,fencing and general Labouring?
We would also consider perhaps maintaining a small complex, Maintenance, gardening, laundry and cleaning.


We are a couple in our fourtie's with years of experience in the above trades 

Any help would be appreciated!

Thankyou


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck with your move, there is need in both areas. Get some flyers done ask its all word of mouth.There will be seasonal work till you get going .all the best.


----------



## Kev&Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Good luck with your move, there is need in both areas. Get some flyers done ask its all word of mouth.There will be seasonal work till you get going .all the best.


Thankyou,we will let you know how we get on are you in Cyprus yourself?If so where and how are you finding life there?

Thankyou.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kev,and linda, Iam for now still in Scotland ,We have a apartment we let out and use when we can ,plan to move over early next year .Have a look at my link there are parts on living in cyprus setting up self employed, health care ect.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kev and Linda,

I am sure you will have no trouble finding work in the areas you talk about.
We have lived in Cyprus for the past 4 years and have never regretted a minute of it.
There are a lot of pitfalls which new arrivals in Cyprus fall foul of but if I can help you in any way with advice about how things work dont be afraid to contact me.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kev and Linda,

I am sure you will have no trouble finding work in the areas you talk about.
We have lived in Cyprus for the past 4 years and have never regretted a minute of it.
There are a lot of pitfalls which new arrivals in Cyprus fall foul of but if I can help you in any way with advice about how things work dont be afraid to contact me.
As yummymummy suggested flyers wouldbe a good way to get yourselves
known and I can recommend a very good graphic designer/printer who will do them for you at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Kev&Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Hi Kev and Linda,
> 
> I am sure you will have no trouble finding work in the areas you talk about.
> We have lived in Cyprus for the past 4 years and have never regretted a minute of it.
> ...


Hi Veronica,

Thank you for taking time to reply, we hope to be on the Island by the end of may, we will probably be renting furnished accommodation our preference being for Paphos (no surprise there then!). Which area do you live in?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kev and Linda
We live just outside Paphos and can throughly recommend the area.


----------



## Kev&Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Hi Kev and Linda
> We live just outside Paphos and can throughly recommend the area.


Hi Veronica, sorry for the delay in replying as you can imagine we have been busy and neglected the internet lately! We would appreciate advice re: those pitfalls you mention if you can e-mail us that would be appreciated. Our 
e-mail address is [email protected].


----------



## maximax00 (Jul 10, 2007)

I live in limassol and have found that as you get to know people, particularly the locals, they will always know someone who knows someone!!! so word of mouth is so important here to build up working relationships. I work at one of the most well known schools here and i would gladly put notices up to reach an audience of more than 500 expats

good luck




Kev&Linda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are new to this forum, hoping to move out to Cyprus within the next 8 weeks, any usefull tips or advice anybody has we would be greatful to hear from you ?we would like to build up contacts in Limassol and Paphos as that's areas we have a preference for,
> 
> ...


----------



## Kev&Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi maximax00,

Thank you for your offer and advice. We are intending to come over to Cyprus at the end of May. Our plan for the moment is to rent property for the first three months in Paphos and take the time to explore job options and preferred location. We will be visiting Limassol during this time and if you don't mind will contact you again.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kev
All the best in May, rent for a few month is a good idea till you find the right area for you and to see if cyprus will work for you .Please feel free to contact me By email or pm as we have a lot of contacts in Cyprus that may be of use to you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kev and Linda,
Thanks for getting in touch.
Dennis and I are looking forward to meeting you both. Hopefully we will be able to help you. 
We will send you some details of rentals in the next few days.

Regards Veronica


----------

